# My tads just hatched and they seem to be dead but then they aren't?



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

My tads appear to be dead, they just hatched and they wont move with any type of stimulation and sometimes are upside down but then they go crazy and wiggle everywhere is this normal??


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

sounds about normal to me.....are they in the viv or are you raising them?

Thom O


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm raising them myself


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

They won't be very active for a few days.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

What I did was raised the water level slightly so that there was just a bit more touching the egg/tadpole...2 of mine slid right off the leaf into the water, followed the next day by the 3rd, the 4th wasn't for another day or so....

Thom O.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Don't flush the tads down the toilet just yet!!! The first couple of weeks the tads will be lethargic.

-Mike-


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

They must ee really lethargic they havent moved in 6 hours and they are both upside down so hopefully they are alive.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

brien said:


> They must ee really lethargic they havent moved in 6 hours and they are both upside down so hopefully they are alive.


Pretty normal.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

As Tim noted this is often not uncommon for the first couple of days. It should be noted that the more you mess with them, the more you are stressing the tadpoles... 

In my personal experience, I tended to see that more with eggs that hatched a little prematurely.. this can occur if the eggs are manipulated too frequently (the premature hatching). 

Ed


----------

